
Inside the Culture of Sexism at Riot Games - minimaxir
https://kotaku.com/inside-the-culture-of-sexism-at-riot-games-1828165483
======
rbanffy
They tried to hire me once (I'm a guy). They turned me off when they said they
were looking for gamers. I'm not a gamer, but I'm really interested in
problems like distributed consensus between untrusted clients and things like
that.

Oh well... Monoculture is a big problem.

~~~
redisman
I mean that's not at all surprising in the games industry. Would you hire an
engineer for a web-company who doesn't go to any websites?

~~~
gamblor956
No, but I wouldn't care if someone in HR or Finance or Legal didn't go to
websites. I would be hiring them for their skill in HR/Finance/Legal/whatever.

If they happened to also visit websites, that would be a plus that could be
the deciding factor against an otherwise equally matched candidate.

------
spork12
Wow, I had to keep checking the url to make sure it wasn't the onion.

That's an extremely toxic company culture.

